# baytril in drinking water



## mjm (Aug 14, 2003)

as i've mentioned in my other post i've been given baytril to give to a sick pigeon i am looking after.

the vet told me to take the liquid baytril and make up a solution by mixing it with water. the bird is isolated from my other pigeon so i'm using an upturned coffee jar lid to hold the liquid and filled it about quarter of an inch deep.

the thing i am concerned about is making sure it is getting enough of the water. i've only seen it drink once, and that was briefly with me almost forcing it to. 

how much water do pigeons actually drink in a day and does what i've described sound like an adequate method for treating the bird. 

i may be worrying unnecessarily as today is its first day of treatment, but any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The Baytril dose is a specific amount per 100 gms of body weight. I would ask the vet if you could have a nurse at the surgery show you how to administer medicines straight into the crop. It i easy, but needs a practical demonstration.

I don't like medicines in drinking water because you can't control how much the pigeon drinks.

Did he tell you what proportion of Baytril to water to use? Or why you had to make a solution of a medicine that was already in solution?

Cynthia


----------



## mjm (Aug 14, 2003)

the vet gave us the liquid baytril and told us to mix it with the pigeons drinking water, 1:100. she recommended making up the solution for convenience so i didn't have to keep on measuring out the water and baytril everyday.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I would ask the vet how much would the dose be by syringe and how many X per day (that way you can just syringe it down his throat) 

I also don't like when it goes into the water unless I needed to medicate a flock or something.

Mary


----------

